# Biggest milestone so far



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

It's taken me ages, but I finally found someone nice on a dating site that was local and willing to meet. We started talking nearly a month ago. We exchanged numbers and started texting. After getting a feel for one another, she finally started to say she'd like to meet. 

She invited me over to her house the other day. We never got around to Skyping first, but I was like 90% sure she was legit and safe. A lot of people on dating sites seem fake or raise a lot of red flags. I was still very cautious, but unless she was some mastermind scammer then there was really no chance of her exploiting our meet up.

It was really late, but I followed her home from her work. I've never really followed someone in a car before, especially at night. I almost asked for her address, but I didn't want to be creepy and wanted to respect her privacy. It was actually really bold of her, just the same, in inviting me over to her house as a total stranger. It was heavy traffic on the way there and it was dark. It's very difficult to follow someone at night for 20 miles and especially with me not seeing well in the dark. I just told myself, if I lose track of her or follow the wrong car I can just call her and get directions.

I think we were both nervous but I pressed on to be social. It felt like if I sat there quietly or in a different room than her (while she cooked the pizza) for too long, it would just be socially more difficult for us in the long run. We had some really good conversations and got along pretty well. She offered for me to stay the night, so we stayed up late just watching shows.

Anyhow, I had a really great time. I haven't spent time with someone my age like that since I was a teenager. It was just a very nice and normal time with another human being. It didn't seem a lot at the time, but the driving alone was a huge accomplishment on my part. I don't think I've been that far away from home, and I took a chance in meeting someone instead of fearing for the worst. I think that's what conquering anxiety is all about - tossing out the usual fears and taking a chance. Sure, my meetup could have went totally wrong and killed my confidence. Life is a gamble, and there's no sense in hoarding all of your money and dying a millionaire that never spent a dime. I'm still not sure where things will go from here or if she even wants to meet again. I just know I've done everything on my end to my best ability. If she doesn't like me, that's fine, and at least I was 100% myself and not so desperate to where I was faking who I was for hopes of approval/acceptance.


----------



## Mr.Glassman (Jul 19, 2018)

Congratulations! Such a badass! Hope I can pull something like that in the near future, especially the part of being yourself.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Good stuff! Hope your ventures turn out great with this girl. But if it doesn't work out, at least you had fun and hit a milestone for yourself as you said regardless. Perhaps in the future whenever you need to push yourself to accomplish something you haven't done, you'll reflect on this day when you overcame this hurdle.

People are always asking if I have a significant other and I'm always giving them my wittiest retort for my lack thereof. Real reason is I'm just too weird for the masses and they're too weird for me.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

Awesome! I'm not into dating atm but I know how challenging it is for people like us, so congratulations on the successful meet up.  

Best.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Losing everything*

losing more

next...
next...
more...


----------



## OcularZero (May 17, 2017)

Congrats! That's huge and worked so well, really proud of you for taking charge of the situation like that.

I wish you well however it plays out


----------

